# AKC major points or AKC finished championship or majors on imported dogs



## Ken T

I am trying to get an idea of how many dogs/bitches if any have earned major points in AKC conformation shows from imported lines. If there is already a dog or bitch that has obtained their AKC championship what is their registered name. Is there a website that I might obtain this information? I believe there is at least 1 dog that has finished but I could be wrong and they just have major points.


----------



## Ken T

Pardon the title....I tried to edit but it would not allow me to do so.


----------



## Jige

Sorry I cant help you but I would like to know this too. I hope someone on here will know.


----------



## Ken T

While doing some reseach I came across a thread re: UKC shows. A member by the name of Shalva posted this:

"Finding judges who are willing to put up a dog out of UK/european lines is very difficult... I can think of only one dog out of UK lines that finished an AKC championship and they followed specific judges all over the country"

If anyone knows the name of this dog please let me know.


----------



## Rainheart

I will message Shalva for you since you can't yet and see if she can post here.


----------



## Ken T

Thank you!


----------



## Ken T

I believe that I have found the dog. Attached is a link and if you scroll down towards the bottom you will see a photo that states, "The Spanish import that is turning heads on his way to making breed history". His name is Scandal Lover De Zelcova. I guess this answers my question. 

I can not get the link to attach so here it is:
http://alaskasretrievers.wordpress.com/eddie-scandal-lover-de-zelcova/

It is not working for some reason. Click on link and find Eddie Scandal Lover De Zelcova at the top of the page in the black bar area.


----------



## Shalva

Ken T said:


> I believe that I have found the dog. Attached is a link and if you scroll down towards the bottom you will see a photo that states, "The Spanish import that is turning heads on his way to making breed history". His name is Scandal Lover De Zelcova. I guess this answers my question.
> 
> I can not get the link to attach so here it is:
> http://alaskasretrievers.wordpress.com/eddie-scandal-lover-de-zelcova/
> 
> It is not working for some reason. Click on link and find Eddie Scandal Lover De Zelcova at the top of the page in the black bar area.


No that is not the dog ..... and if that is the breeder I am thinking that is not someone that I woiuld deal with.... let me find the dog and the link


----------



## Selli-Belle

There is Sydney from Australia.


----------



## Ken T

So there are two dogs in the US with AKC championships? Sydney and the other dog that I mentioned?


----------



## Ken T

UK import lighter in color w/ Am. Ch. Pedigree: Am. CH. Westrose Happy Fellah OS

This dog appears to be lighter in color and from the UK Pedigree: Am. CH. Noravon Cricket

Sweden import Pedigree: Am. CH. Dewmist Dallingho


----------



## Ken T

Dewmist Dalingho is the second dog down found on the Dewmist Kennel link. Why does the owner of Alaskas Retriever's believe they will be "making breed history"?

Click on the link below 2001 to go to the Dewmist website. Look at he second dog down which finished his AKC championship and take notice of the lighter color.

2001


----------



## Shalva

Ken T said:


> Dewmist Dalingho is the second dog down found on the Dewmist Kennel link. Why does the owner of Alaskas Retriever's believe they will be "making breed history"?
> 
> Click on the link below 2001 to go to the Dewmist website. Look at he second dog down which finished his AKC championship and take notice of the lighter color.
> 
> 2001


i could answer about the breeders self grandeur but will be quiet


----------



## Shalva

the dog eddie by alaskas retrievers is NOT an akc champion, he has a cgc which is a canine good citizen and an intnl championship but not an akc championship....


----------



## Ljilly28

I was going to ask that: Pedigree: IABCA International/ National Champion Scandal Lover de Zelkova . Also, he is in Alaska.


----------



## Ken T

alaskasretrievers 
Link above

According to their wordpress page (link above) Eddie has several AKC points. If you look at the Eddie: Scandal Lover De Zelcova tab on the top bar in the black area you can read about this dog. The photo towards the bottom (From Spain with Love) "The Spanish import that is turning heads on his way to making breed history". Just wondering how they are making breed history. I even left a comment to inquire about their making breed history. I have not received a response as of yet.


----------



## Shalva

Ljilly28 said:


> I was going to ask that: Pedigree: IABCA International/ National Champion Scandal Lover de Zelkova . Also, he is in Alaska.


They have him on the road with a handler in NY ....


----------



## SunGold

He is with a handler in MA, I've seen him at shows. I believe he has an AKC 5 point major under breeder/judge Jeffrey Pepper. I do not know his owner.


----------



## Ljilly28

Alaska is way too far for me to have any info, lol. Maybe he will be in MA in 2 weeks, and I will see him???


----------



## Shalva

I know his owner.... I am not impressed ... she is one of the ones behind a breed split with "english/european dogs" recognized as separate....


----------



## Mattiaci

There are MANY imports who have finished their AKC Championship! All you have to do is go to K9data and select a country or origin, then in the front titles field put any variation of Am.Ch., Am Ch, AM CH, etc. 

There are several imports from Brazil and Columbia that have finished in AKC. 
Pedigree: WW'06, Am.Ch, Ch. Gr. Col. Ch. Gr.Arg. Ag-Golden Age Diamond Intican SDHF 

Pedigree: Am-Can CH Golden Dreams Alto Claro Cristal

Pedigree: Ch. Col. Am. Ch. Ag-Golden Age Porto Alegre

Here are several Am CH's imported from AUS:

Pedigree: Am Ch Perrecca Xoxox CDX RAE

Pedigree: Am. CH. Perrecca Grenada OS

Pedigree: Am. CH. Alubyc Trelawny

Pedigree: Am. CH Karrell Joint Venture WC

Pedigree: Am. CH Nordlys Australis

Pedigree: Am. CH Semperidem Sunrunner

Pedigree: Am. CH Tessa Of Rustledene

Other counties:

Pedigree: Ch. Col. Am. Ch. Ag-Golden Age Porto Alegre

Pedigree: Am. CH. Golden Trip Nothing Can Stop Me

Pedigree: Am. CH Gorca's Sandpiper Morgana

Pedigree: BISS Am. CH Gorca's Vega Runawaybride OD

Pedigree: Br. Am. CH SUN'S BAY GOLDEN TRIP STRAWBERRY

There are many more from many other countries.

Pedigree: Am CH Rooftreetop Branca

Pedigree: Eng & Am CH Vesta Of Woolley

Pedigree: Am Ch Westley Modesta

There are 47 from English with Am. CH. and I didn't even try the other countries with the other variations.

I'm a huge Sydney fan myself ; )

SydneyCanary876and5Weeks pictures by mattiaci - Photobucket

Florence


----------



## Deber

I have one out of Dewmist lines, but I have sent them many letters and not one response. Nice dogs, but a shame they don't respond to one with their lines. In my area, I don't believe imports are even shown AKC, if they do show it is in the Int'l shows because they are usually lighter in color than the favored, or they put with a prof. handler and show in Canada. I do not know how true this is, but have been told this by Golden owners I met at shows.


----------



## Shalva

Ok I just took a quick look at that list and didn't look at every dog.... 
BUT 
at least a few of those go back to american lines... so they were imported after the american lines were exported...like the very first multi-titled dog. Again I didn't look at all the dogs... 

several of them are very old dog... at least one that I took a quick look at was in 1927, 1974, 1991 now to some of us oldsters 1991 doesnt seem that long ago but it is 21 years ago... times change. 


Imported dogs not out of American lines to begin with that are able to finish AKC championships NOW are few and far between without chasing judges using handlers. Sure if you want to send your dog and handler across the country to chase specific judges and throw enough money at it, it's possible. For the majority that is not fiscally possible. 

Deber, that has been my experience.... if we are only dealing with a color issue... then the AKC standard penalizes variations from medium gold, the canadian standard does not... but there are other appearance issues where they simply just look different in the ring. Most UK imports that I know of are showing in Canada, Intnl (which I don't put a lot of stock in) and UKC which also penalizes color but they seem to be more accepting of color differences and there are fewer pro handlers. Also keep in mind that Dewmist is a huge kennel setting with many many dogs honestly many of us would be uncomfortable with the number of dogs that they have but it is not all that uncommon... one of the largest best respected flat coat kennels in the same region is also a large kennel that many here would be uncomfortable with. With that number of dogs and the number of puppies produced my guess is having the lines wouldn't mean much to them for better or worse...


----------



## Ljilly28

I did meet Eddie, Scandal Lover De Zelkova, in Springfield. The day though, went to our forum member KDowning's dog Sammy for the 2 points handled by team Mammano.


----------



## golden_eclipse

He looked very beautiful from the photos, but pretty far from home (MA and AK are about as far away as you can get). I think if showing forced me to ship my dog in Cargo, which that likely would, I wouldn't do it. No title is worth putting my dogs life at risk. I question letting Sam travel has much as he does with the handlers (which isn't a lot). Flying would be out of the question for me at least.


----------

